

Show me your immutable flux stores - rymohr
https://discuss.reactjs.org/t/show-me-your-immutable-stores/823

======
rymohr
From the initial post:

Many of my flux stores manage collections and I find myself repeating a lot of
boilerplate code for finding / updating / removing objects. In an effort to
avoid pulling in something like ampersand-collection, I was hoping to use
immutable.js to cut down on some of the duplication but I'm having a hard time
wrapping my head around immutability. It actually feels wrong to be using
immutable data within the stores since a store's primary job is to mutate
data. I must be doing something wrong.

Anyone have some complex stores backed by immutable data structures they could
share?

